# Eine Art Thread.sleep() in JSTL?



## EOB (7. Sep 2006)

hi, kann man irgendwie eine gewisse zeit warten, bis man z.b. mittels 


```
<c:redirect url="http://www.java.sun.com" />
```

ein redirect macht? also man hat eine abfrage und wenn alles korrekt ist, dann kommt ne meldung und in 3 sekunden wird rediercted?

danke


----------



## Gast (13. Sep 2006)

sschalte ein servlet dazwischen ein, in dem ein Thread der schläft für ein paar sekunden


----------



## bronks (13. Sep 2006)

HTML bietet diesen Luxus direkt an.


----------



## tec1 (13. Sep 2006)

HTML??????? Wie denn das?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Sep 2006)

google mal nach meta refresh


----------

